

A Simple Data API for Everyone - dzhao
https://www.everyoneapi.com/

======
hackops
[https://twitter.com/DoerrfeldBill/status/497821022985674752](https://twitter.com/DoerrfeldBill/status/497821022985674752)

------
dj-wonk
My first impression is this: I can't tell what this service offers, even after
digging around for over a minute.

